# Ratatouille



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking for a tnt ratatouille recipe   
 Thanks in advance


----------



## redkitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave, this is my favorite ratatouille recipe.

My Niçoise Ratatouille, even if I come from Lorraine — Ma ratatouille niçoise, même si je suis lorraine by La Tartine Gourmande


The fresh tarragon gives it sooo much flavor! I am going to make it again this weekend, its been a few months since my last batch!


----------

